
Show HN: Startuplister – A startup directory listing service - crixlet
http://startuplister.com/
======
crixlet
In the vein of all the meta threads about directories and places to submit
your startup,
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7525584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7525584),
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup),
etc) i've compiled all of the directory submission forms into one form, and
will submit your startup to the directories for a small fee.

30% discount code for HN crowd: HN2014

~~~
livestyle
Sweet.. I just submitted to ProductHunt.com .. just need your twitter handle
to get you in the game and answer some questions.

[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/startuplister](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/startuplister)

~~~
crixlet
Thanks! Just sent you a message.

------
uptownhr
I'm also very curious to find out how much you made today by being on
hackernews today :) Would be awesome if you could share that tomorrow.

~~~
nodesocket
+1. Also curious how much you will make from this HN show post. I signed up by
the way. :-)

------
jwblackwell
This reminds me of the "directory submission" services SEOs used years ago.
Personally I doubt it's worth submitting to more than a few, Crunchbase,
Angellist etc. In any event, I've never seen any significant traffic from
these.

------
datasmash
Is this basically a linkbuilding tool for SEO purposes? Do you have any stats
on typical traffic your customers receive through submission to these sites?

------
blackdogie
If your startup is focussing on startups then maybe this could be of use. But
I can't see the general appeal.

Besides adding a list of what sites you syndicate to, maybe startuplister
could also provide a list of submitted sites (with an API too).

I can see the value, if you are going to list your startup on all of these
services yourself by hand. But I do wonder about the intrinsic value of being
listed on them too.

------
progx
10 Years ago exist Search-Engine-Lister that do the same, today we have
Startup-Lister, funny.

Nothing against your Service, 50 Dollars are a good price.

------
nodesocket
Really wish I could save my startup form answers (to local storage) without
submitting the form. I have to leave, and can't finish the form right now.
Should be easy using something like [http://sisyphus-
js.herokuapp.com/](http://sisyphus-js.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
crixlet
Excellent point. Working on a fix for this now.

~~~
joshcanhelp
[http://garlicjs.org/](http://garlicjs.org/)

~~~
crixlet
Thanks for the tip on GarlicJS! I just implemented it and it was super slick.

------
untilHellbanned
Two questions:

1) Didn't see the HN discount, any chance that can be applied to my account
retroactively? tim@onarbor.com.

2) There is alot to fill out on this one form. Can I save a partially
completed application? What happens when I hit the submit button?

~~~
crixlet
Tim,

1) Just sent a refund and fixed the discount so it now will apply. 2) I think
that is great feedback. I will work on implementing that tonight. When you hit
submit, it's saved, but I will provide the functionality to edit it as well so
you can have a partially completed application.

------
redtrackker
This is totally worth the cost. I started manually trying to post to all those
sites and it's just not worth it for me. Too time consuming. 50$ is pretty
cheap. Great job

------
dylanlacom
Very cool service crixlet. Surprised ProductHunt isn't on there.

Also, the Useful Resources links at the bottom need hrefs and growthackers
should be growthhackers :)

~~~
crixlet
Thanks -- fixed the links.

I debated adding the top sources like Product Hunt, Crunchbase, Angel.co, and
others but felt that those top tiered sites deserve a higher attentiveness
than can be served by Startuplister.com. I think the idea here is to serve the
longtail of directories...

That said, i'm open to suggestions. I did debate this for a while.

~~~
squiggy22
Be nice to send an email with those listed as a brucey bonus, maybe with some
text to say these sites require a more hand crafted approach, and as such we
are listing them here just to help you promote your service further. Or, an
extra $10 gets you some extra links worth knowing about?

------
wodow
Looks interesting!

It would be useful to have some sense of the relative importance of the sites
on your list. Maybe Alexa ranks, as a start? Or data from e.g. compete.com

~~~
crixlet
Agreed. I initially sorted the list based on Alexa and PageRank. I think that
data would be useful to include on [http://startuplister.com/the-
list/](http://startuplister.com/the-list/). Good suggestion on compete.com

------
edwinyzh
Looks like I will be your customer in a few days for this:
[http://ownmycopy.com/](http://ownmycopy.com/)

------
ErikRogneby
Is this built on top of Mechanical Turk? Whenever I see something listed as
"manual" my mind immediately goes there.

~~~
crixlet
Currently, I am the one submitting them to the directories. Though, to help
scale I am going to hire carefully selected help. I do not believe mTurk
workers would be qualified enough to be able to handle the submission process.

------
WWKong
This is fantastic. I will be a customer in next couple weeks. If you could add
more marketing services you can up-sell me.

------
spacefight
Great service, signup follows soon.

BTW, you have mixed content (HTTP vs HTTPS) on your signup page.

~~~
crixlet
Thank you! Fixing the mixed content now.

------
sycren
I'm somewhat surprised that Crunchbase is not on here...

~~~
crixlet
Sycren, Yes... I did debate this for a while. I ended up deciding that sites
like Crunchbase, Angel.co, and similar caliber have more involved than can be
served by Startuplister. That being said, i'd be curious to hear if you think
it'd be of value to be able to submit to Crunchbase, Angel.co, Producthunt,
and other similar services all at the same time.

~~~
bdevani
It seems including those would give a more end-to-end feel rather than
supplementing one effort with another. It would be a greater value add to have
the largest sites also included.

~~~
jqueryin
Higher tier level (fee) to include the larger sites, i.e. angel.co and
crunchbase.

------
funkyy
Great service, I will surely use you within 3 months!

------
derwiki
"Enter at least keywords"

~~~
crixlet
Thanks! Fixed.

------
uptownhr
You should add startuptabs.com

~~~
crixlet
Thanks! I actually do have it already listed!
[http://d.pr/i/ypdh](http://d.pr/i/ypdh)

------
digifire
seems like this link is dead?? did you shutdown the service

~~~
crixlet
Nope we didn't shut it down.. Are you still having trouble?

